# Help!!!  My dog has got a huge lump on her neck!!



## Starbucks (20 October 2007)

My dad noticed it today, I'm pretty sure it has only just come up, it is about half a golf ball size at the base of her ear/back of her jaw. 
	
	
		
		
	


	




  It doesn't seem tender or anything... she is 18 months old - Any idea's???  I'm a very worried mummy. 
	
	
		
		
	


	





She will be off the vets on Monday but wondered if anyone new what it might be???


----------



## Skhosu (20 October 2007)

Could itbe anabcess? Any heat/pus?


----------



## Tinkerbee (20 October 2007)

could she have been bitten?

erm..really have no ideas...


----------



## Starbucks (20 October 2007)

Umm, could be, an abscess or a bite, it's quite hard though and seem more of an internal thing....  Will have to wait and see what the vet says.


----------



## Tinkerbee (20 October 2007)

fingers and paws crossed its nothing serious


----------



## Ferdinase514 (20 October 2007)

Lipoma - Baggie had one, disappeared in a couple of days


----------



## CAYLA (20 October 2007)

Sorry hun...just got ya PM....dont go worrying yourself...as mentioned it could be a number of things....so dont your imagination run wild until she has been checked over.
Just a few things as mentioned
Lipoma(fatty benign lump) in most cases
Abscess(tooth related)
Foreign body
Your vet will check her over...and depending on what they think....they may get u to keep an eye on it for shape/size change.....so dont worry


----------



## prose (20 October 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
Just a few things as mentioned
Lipoma(fatty benign lump) in most cases
Abscess(tooth related)


[/ QUOTE ]

Was thinking it could be a histiocytoma, as these are very common in dogs aged 18-months to three. Stella had one when she was two. It came up one day and was gone within a fortnight, although we did have our vet check it out in the interim, obviously.


----------



## piebaldsparkle (20 October 2007)

Sorry read title............Help!!!  My dog has got a huge lump on her neck!! and thought.....Yes its it head, you daft mare!!!! 
	
	
		
		
	


	













Hope it's nothing serious, keep us updated.


----------



## Starbucks (21 October 2007)

She is our baby.... and such a fab doggy... Dan is worried but I hope she will be ok.


----------



## Onyxia (21 October 2007)

Could be any nimber of things, dont worry unless the vets tells you to!!!!

Fingers crossed its nothing,but doubt it will be


----------



## star (21 October 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
Just a few things as mentioned
Lipoma(fatty benign lump) in most cases
Abscess(tooth related)


[/ QUOTE ]

Was thinking it could be a histiocytoma, as these are very common in dogs aged 18-months to three. Stella had one when she was two. It came up one day and was gone within a fortnight, although we did have our vet check it out in the interim, obviously. 

[/ QUOTE ]

histiocytomas aren't usually golf ball sized though.  they're normally about 1cm in diameter, slightly raised, circular and red and occur commonly on the face, body and feet in young dogs.


----------



## prose (21 October 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
Just a few things as mentioned
Lipoma(fatty benign lump) in most cases
Abscess(tooth related)


[/ QUOTE ]

Was thinking it could be a histiocytoma, as these are very common in dogs aged 18-months to three. Stella had one when she was two. It came up one day and was gone within a fortnight, although we did have our vet check it out in the interim, obviously. 

[/ QUOTE ]

histiocytomas aren't usually golf ball sized though.  they're normally about 1cm in diameter, slightly raised, circular and red and occur commonly on the face, body and feet in young dogs. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Didn't read that part. I will say that Stella's was bigger than 1cm, though--it was more like an inch diameter.


----------



## Suzibn (26 October 2007)

There is only one lump, right?
Just for my peace of mind check both sides under her jaws and back a bit and make sure her lymph glands aren't swollen.  Also check those at the front of the shoulderblade toward the sternum and those in her rear legs.
If those aren't swollen it's probably one of the above suggestions, but if the are, wouldn't wait til Monday for a vet to see her.
Been there, done that, bought the t-shirt.  50 years experience with dogs, okay&gt;
Praying for you and your doggy!
Love ya
Suzi


----------

